# b14 coil over/ suspenion ?



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got a b14 97 sentra with coil overs. I installed the coil over on my stock struts. it kinda sounds funny the noise it makes. sounds like metal is hitting..and when i turn the wheel sounds like the spring is spinning or bending.. they didnt really fit tight, you think if i get kyb struts it will b a tight fit? or should I just take off the coil overs and get eibach pro kit springs?


----------



## MillerTime1.6 (Feb 2, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> I got a b14 97 sentra with coil overs. I installed the coil over on my stock struts. it kinda sounds funny the noise it makes. sounds like metal is hitting..and when i turn the wheel sounds like the spring is spinning or bending.. they didnt really fit tight, you think if i get kyb struts it will b a tight fit? or should I just take off the coil overs and get eibach pro kit springs?


what kind of coilovers? either way, you really shouldn't lower your car on stock shocks- the ride will be crappy. i rode on eibach springs with stock shocks and hated it. i moved to ground control coilovers with kyb-agx shocks with motivational upper mounts and love it. the body roll is very minimal and the ride is decent with 300 front 350 rear spring rates. i wouldnt go any higher if you want a streetable ride. if you bought anything other than ground control coilovers, theyre going to be crap (unless its a full coilover like tein or motivational). if you did buy the crap coils, youre gonna spend at least 600 to get it set up right. and thats if you get lucky imo. 

btw: there are lots of threads with discussions like this, so if i didnt answer your question, search and be enlightened. :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

look around a little. you know to do this. thread closed.


----------

